# Can I plant sod over "Preen"?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That would be a sure way to kill the the sod.


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

joecaption said:


> That would be a sure way to kill the the sod.


What makes you say that?
Seems sod only kills seeds?
& not a sprout & Sod is fully grown grass.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Telfair said:


> What makes you say that?
> Seems sod only kills seeds?
> & not a sprout & Sod is fully grown grass.


 
because half the time he knows not of what he speaks:whistling2:

taken from another site

"The sod should be fine, but there was no need to put down the preen. Preen is a garden product that is meant to suppress new weed growth in gardens and is not meant for lawn areas. On top of that, sod is thick enough to naturally suppress weeds pretty well, so chemical preventatives are unnecessary for the first year or two. The downside to what you did is that you put a chemical out into the environment when it was completely unnecessary to do so. That's the type of thing we should really avoid.
"


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

joecaption said:


> That would be a sure way to kill the the sod.


 
again with the comments on something you know nothing about


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

Will I was not talking about SOD prepping with Preen, rather I cant afford to get sod for many months & want to keep new weeds from growing during this time.
So I was wanting to use Preen until I could afford to get about 900 sq ft of St Ag at 80 cents a foot.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.preen.com/products/preen-weed-preventer#where-to-apply

Check this one and look around at some of the other FAQ on there other products before trying it.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You can put sod over soil treated with PREEN but the stuff is going to be pretty expensive for 900sf? And when it comes time to seed or sod you are still going to have to till the soil and prep properly. Why not just get a tank sprayer and RoundUp?

As you wait out your budget look into hydroseeding. It is a fraction of the cost of sod and will actually establish a lawn faster than sod since you are growing in your own well prepped soil and not transplanting.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Telfair said:


> I dont have the money to sod my back yard at the moment & yet the weeds grow so fast, every month or two it becomes another day of pulling weeds.
> 
> So being I just pulled 90% of them I was thinking of maybe spreading preen all over the dirt in attempts to keep new weeds from starting.
> & I know Preen is basically to stop new weed seeds from starting, but what about how it might treat the St Agustine sod I plan to put in later on?
> ...


First of all, you do NOT need to sod your back yard in order to have a nice lawn. In fact, when my sons & I did lawn mowing professionally, we could ALWAYS tell which lawns were sodded, and we HATED them.

In MY opinion (take it for what it's worth) don't bother with sod. 

My first question is this: Do you have grass in your back yard, as well as weeds? 
- If you DO have grass, but are angered by the amount of weeds (most of them broad-leaf weeds), spray your lawn carefully with a 2,4d product, and do so every couple weeks. 2,4d kills broadleaf weeds, but not grass. 
- You might want to consider overseeding grass, if the grass is thin.


If you really don't have any grass here's what I would do: 
- Don't bother with Preen. It's a fine product, but I don't think it's what you really need at this time. It's also very expensive.
- Spray your back yard with RoundUp (or any product with glyphosate) to kill all the current weeds. RoundUp is a contact herbicide, with no significant residual effect.
- Wait 4-5 days, then rent an overseeder, and plant grass seed. This is going to cost some money, but will get the seed down where you need it. Use good quality grass seed.
- Water your lawn twice daily - once fairly early in the morning, and once in the evening. NEVER during the high-sun heat of the day.
- Spray the yard with RoundUp, one more time, a day or two after you overseed (remember, RoundUp only kills what it touches). Do NOT water your lawn the evening after you spray with RoundUp.
- Do not spray your lawn with ANYTHING after the grass seed has germinated. Even 2,4d products - which only kill broadleaf weeds - can hurt the tender new grass.
- Wait until next year to really start working on the weeds.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

joecaption said:


> That would be a sure way to kill the the sod.


This is incorrect. Preen will not kill the sod.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

sdsester said:


> You can put sod over soil treated with PREEN but the stuff is going to be pretty expensive for 900sf? And when it comes time to seed or sod you are still going to have to till the soil and prep properly. Why not just get a tank sprayer and RoundUp?
> 
> As you wait out your budget look into hydroseeding. It is a fraction of the cost of sod and will actually establish a lawn faster than sod since you are growing in your own well prepped soil and not transplanting.


Yep. Preen is expensive.

And though I absolutely LOVE hydroseeding, it's pretty expensive too. Not as expensive as sod, and a better finished product, but pretty expensive. Also, there are a lot of places across the country where nobody does hydroseeding.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Telfair said:


> Will I was not talking about SOD prepping with Preen, rather I cant afford to get sod for many months & want to keep new weeds from growing during this time.
> So I was wanting to use Preen until I could afford to get about 900 sq ft of St Ag at 80 cents a foot.


Don't use Preen.

Spray with a 2,4d product. It has been around for decades, and there are a lot of companies that market the product. It is inexpensive and effective. You can spray it every couple weeks, and it will make a HUGE difference.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

DrHicks said:


> This is incorrect. Preen will not kill the sod.


Didn't I already say that?:huh:


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Didn't I already say that?:huh:


No, actually, you didn't.


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

My back yard is nothing but DIRT & WEEDS & requires digging & pulling them out every so many months & From what I've been led to believe they don't really sell St Agustine seeds?
I'm always told Sod or Plugs?

& Yes I'm sure we can do Hydro Spray here because I see it randomly along side the fwy & at random other places from time to time. ( I live in So Cal. )
Can you get Hydro in St Ag?

I'm about to bring home a Puppy in a few weeks & wonder how Hydrospray would be with an 8 week old puppy in my yard?
& for that matter how might Preen be to my puppy?

Or Round Up?

Its just get old constantly pulling weeds..

As to how Sod looks compared to seeded lawns...... To my eyes I love my front lawn & cant tell that I laid sod down ealier this year, yes at 1st I could but 6 - 8 months later I see no signs of it as I mow it. 
Body shop guys can see bondo under paint & yet once again I cant, so I'm fine with sod.


----------

